# elk



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

A few friends and I are tryin to make an elk hunt in CO for the opening week work. But we know nothing about elk hunting. We have guy who will tell were to go, that he has been successful, but thats it. If anybody could give me advice on elk hunting id appreciate it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Go buy a good book on elk hunting. Read..... just don't believe it all. The topic you have asked about is way to broad to cover in a forum.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

can you suggest a good book


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I would say if your not in shape and are a flat lander get in shape, start jogging and work your way up to running. Spend some time at your local rifle range and get familar with the rifles your planning on taken. Elk hunting is almost as much physical as it is mental demanding. You could go days or seasons without even seeing a elk or shooting at one, but if your lucky enough to happen across one you should be ready to take the shot. Only around sixteen percent of elk hunters fill there tags. Get topo maps of the areas you plan on hunting and study them. If you are not familar with a compass get one and learn how to use it, same goes with a GPS unit. Do you plan on getting a guide?If not you will have to pack the elk out, you will need to get some freighter packs and some good knives along with a good pack saw. if you have never quartered out a animal before read up on it. Get good boots, actually two pairs of goods boots and make sure there broke in. I hope this helps some there is so much to learn, elk hunting is a blast.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks roostman, were actually plannin on a self guided bow hunt. i lift 3x a week and do cardio 3x a week to get in shape for this. any recommended exercises besides squats and stairclimbin? ive butchered deer but thats the closest ive been to quarterin elk, ive got a few knives and a bone saw for this though. can you recommend a pack?

Thanks alot i appreciate it


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

My first pack was a Jansport freight pack and I did'nt care for it so I bought a Jaeger which fits really nice and cost between sixty and seventy dollars. I would go to your local outdoors store and try a few on, there adustable but some fit better then others.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks ill try some out, do you think that a well placed arrow from a 55 pound longbow would be enough medicine to take down a cow, i know art young said with the right arrows he could take down an elk with a 40 pound longbow, but since i dont know anything about elk i wanna make sure

thanks again


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Try doing some research with these.
-Rocky Mountain elk foundation (rmef.org)
-Articles by Jim Zumbo (jimzumbo.com)
-eastmans (eastmans.com)

To me elk hunting is as mentally tough as it is physically. It can be very mentally draining when your on day five and your whole body hurts and you haven't seen an animal. The better shape that you are in the easier it is going to be for you mentally. Also the altitude can be very tough on some people and it is hard to tell who it is going to effect.

Your gear is going to make a big difference. Good boots, light with good traction and water proof, warm. Good wool that isn't to heavy that it will wear you out but still keep you warm. Of all your gear your weapon is going to be the easy choice.

If you are going with a friend(s). Make sure that they are up for it. If your going to spend the time and money to do this make sure that your partners are as commited as you are. I would hate to go into elk camp with a guy who thinks that this is a seven day drunk (that's what fishing in Canada is for) :beer:

Above all have fun you will never forget your first elk hunt, make sure you take along a really good cigar for when you fill your tag.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't have any specific books in mind. I have never read any books completely devoted to elk hunting. I learned through the school of hard knocks. I saw two cows my first year (age 14), and then didn't see another elk while elk hunting for about 5 or 6 years. I finally learned the ropes and now I have killed 5 elk in the last 6 years. Four were bulls and once I drew for a cow.

Here is some good advice. Learn what elk smell like. Memorize the scent. Often times I can smell elk before I seeing them if you are hunting into the wind as you should.

If you are hunting in heavily hunted areas, be prepared to go where no one else will. The elk know where that is and that is where they go when they feel hunting pressure. If you learn those places and go there, you'll be killing elk.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

That is very good advise. The smell of elk is a very unique smell and one that you never forget once you have smelled it. Also being willing to go to the extreme back country where most people are to lazy to go to can really pay off. it may mean that you might have to leave camp at 1:00 AM or put up a spike camp but it can be worth it.

I was lucky that a good friend of mine is a very experienced elk hunter and by the time that I went with him on my first elk hunt he had already shot 20 plus elk with bow and rifle, hunting with him was like having my own personal guide and I learned more in that one week than I probably could on my own in ten hunts. The best words of wisdom that he gave me is that "any elk is a good elk."


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, what does an elk smell like? how would an mi flatlander find that out before goin out west?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I think it is a very musky smell.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

ya thats about what i would imagine kinda like that musk that comes off a fresh deer kill eh?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Elk have a "horse" smell to them, which makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Go buy some elk urine in a bottle. Put it on your shoes and wear them for a few days. You won't forget the smell.


----------

